# Legend Tv/dvd Problems



## Partsman Ed (Aug 26, 2008)

Anyone experience problems with the TV/DVD combo and if so where did you send it to get it serviced?? Ours worked fine when we used in in March, but tried it this weekend (playing a DVD-tried 3 different ones) and it displays no disc.

Any help would be appreicated.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Partsman Ed said:


> Anyone experience problems with the TV/DVD combo and if so where did you send it to get it serviced?? Ours worked fine when we used in in March, but tried it this weekend (playing a DVD-tried 3 different ones) and it displays no disc.
> 
> Any help would be appreicated.


I had one in my trailer and actually swapped it out with the nice Samsung I had in my old trailer. The Legend tv/dvd was just garbage. Mine did play dvd's, but horribly, it wasn't the greatest for tv quality either. I just popped that one in the bracket from my old trailer and left it for the next person to deal with.


----------



## Hanson (Jul 27, 2009)

The DVD did never work in our tv, we had it replaced with a samsung under warranty.


----------



## Partsman Ed (Aug 26, 2008)

Well I guess we are very lucky then, since ours has worked since we bought our trailer in '08. Local TV repair people said that more than likely since it reads "No Disc" then it is probably the laser. The only problem is getting part(s) for it and for them just to look at it is $50.00 
If nothing else, I will take the one out of the kids bedroom and take the player with us this next weekend.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm pretty sure when I tried to register my warranty for the Legend TV I found out it was a Canadian firm that was no longer in business. I figure if my TV craps out, I'll just replace it with a good one.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Just started having problems with our playing dvds over the weekend. I guess I don't have to start a topic asking if anyone else had problems.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Hate to say it but I consider them disposable, they are not worth fixing.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Do you know what the model number of your samsung replacement is? Just curious.


----------

